# Car Carrier Now Moving



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

You can see the tugs pulling the Hoegh Osaka back to Southampton on:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...:235076195/centerx:-1.246558/centery:50.78202

Vortex is one of the tugs.

Brian


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Brian

So she is alongside, just up from Mayflower Park which can be a Cruise Ship berth, but probably not needed in January :roll: 

I see 'Vortex' has stayed alongside although all other tugs have departed. Do you have a particular connection with that vessel or her crew?

Geoff


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Geoff,

No particular interest. It was the vessel that I decided to use as a link to the stricken ship's whereabouts because her location ceased to be available, after the grounding. I was able to keep a daily watch on the surrounding group of tugs until today.

Having sailed channel and Mediterranean waters for 50 years as an amateur skipper, I have a morbid interest in distress workings.

Several other forum members also seem to have been interested in this newsworthy local event.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Im fortunate enough to be able to watch it live. The surrounding areas have been busy for weeks with cameras and binoculars. 

Ill be interested to see the condition of the cargo when its removed in the morning.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This the first 'journo' report I've seen:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-ship-shore-three-weeks-beached-sandbank.html

tony


----------

